# HD-DVD / BLU-RAY Releases & Reviews



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Heads-up: HD-DVD and Blu-Ray Owners

High-Def Digest appears to be a good resource for release-date
and reviews of recent and upcoming HD-DVD and Blu-Ray discs.

http://www.highdefdigest.com


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> Heads-up: HD-DVD and Blu-Ray Owners
> 
> High-Def Digest appears to be a good resource for release-date
> and reviews of recent and upcoming HD-DVD and Blu-Ray discs.
> ...


That's a good site. Thanks. I also use this site. It includes all upcoming DVD releases both HD and SD:

http://www.dvdpricesearch.com


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey Chris,

How is the PQ on the HD movies you have watched? Are you buying or renting mostly?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ibglowin said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> How is the PQ on the HD movies you have watched? Are you buying or renting mostly?


Some I buy, some I rent. The best HD-DVD as far as PQ hands down is The Corps Bride.

Most of the releases look and sound very good and tons better than HD on satellite


----------

